# My new 1991 100



## TBeck2000 (Mar 31, 2003)

I just picked it up last week. The odometer shows 83,XXX miles, but the Carfax says that the odometer was replaced after 146,XXX miles. For a car with nearly 1/4 million miles, it's in remarkably good shape. Only 2 dings and hardly any rust. Hopefully I'll get some good use out of it this winter.


----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

*Re: My new 1991 100 (TBeck2000)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm thinking about a similar project myself


----------



## cdn_foamer (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: My new 1991 100 (BkoolB3)*

nice ride, I'm looking at eventually getting one as a project car

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

